# swollen and bloody sore



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

One of my three week old chicks has developed this red swollen sore around her tail feathers. I cleaned it and put some antibiotic ointment on it. I also tried some stypic powder. That did appear to stop the bleeding and cover the wound but not enough for the other chicks to not notice it so she’s out for a while I guess. Is there anything more I need to do for this past giving it time? I don’t know if some feathers can develop an infection or something as they are coming or what. Thanks!


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

The other one was a little blurry...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know what Blu Kote is? It would be ideal to get them to leave the spot alone. They're drawn to the red color. 

Any clue how this happened?


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

No idea. It doesn’t look like a pecking injury. Looks more like an injury to the feather or maybe an infected feather follicle? I know know if that’s even a thing.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

My husband is running by the farm store to see if they have the blu kote.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it could be a broken feather. I don't know on the folicle thing, not sure if I've ever heard of it happening. But that doesn't mean a lot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Be careful, that stuff is a mess. Gets everywhere if you're not careful and it has to wear off.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

Good to know


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, she fixed those photos. Check it out to see if you can see them.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

Worked like a charm. She is napping back with everyone and they don’t even notice. Of course, half the chick is purple, two towels, my hands, and the ground (thank goodness I was outside!) Thanks for the heads up so I wasn’t inside the house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK truly laughing out loud. Even after warning you. I can not imagine what it would have been like had I not thought to do it. 

It's great stuff for masking the red that seems to draw them. Unfortunately you found the negative side of it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Sarah1up said:


> Of course, half the chick is purple, two towels, my hands, and the ground


That's not too bad. I was treating one of my chicks a few weeks ago, for the same type of injury. Had the chick in one hand, bottle of Rooster Booster Pick-No-More in the other. Forgot to take the cap off before I picked up the chick. I wasn't about to put her down because she DID NOT like being picked up. Sooo, used teeth to open bottle.

I will just say that I completely understand why they won't peck at it once they get a taste.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You did not tell us that story. I wonder why.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I have never spit so much in my life.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ever tried bitter apple? Did it taste anything like that?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Never tried it, but I would guess it's close. Very bitter.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You did not tell us that story. I wonder why.


That was pretty early in my adventure and I wasn't sure I even like you guys yet.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hilarious Tom!

Sarah (and anyone else can chime in) Is it possible that this is an abcess from either (as previously talked about) a broken feather or ingrown feather or maybe she got an injury at some point in the last week? (maybe a goood pecking by another chick that went unnoticed until now?)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess it could be any of those things. It's possible a blood feather got broken and the others spotted the red and went after it. 

The ingrown feather thing, I just don't know.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I had 5 or 6 chicks that got the same looking type of injury. I figured that the new tail feathers emerging somehow attracted some of the others into pecking at them. In any event, I only had to treat them once and haven't had any re-occurrence of it.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

It very well could have been picking but I’m here all the time and pretty quick to hear the pain squawks. We are going to up the brooder space just in case it was pecking though. They have 1 square foot of space but apparently at three weeks they need that closer to two feet. That’s according to a quick internet search. Working on that now.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

you really can't have too much space for chickens. If they want to be crowded together, they'll crowd themselves, otherwise, it's best to give them as much as possible at all ages, just make sure that your brooder has warm and cool zones and they'll be great


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

I was wondering if it tasted bad... anytime the other chicks gave her feathers a preen, they changed their minds real quick. Interesting to have confirmation on my suspicions TomC


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

You can taste it for yourself, if you like, Sarah. But, take my word for it, you won’t like it.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

TomC said:


> You can taste it for yourself, if you like, Sarah. But, take my word for it, you won't like it.


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

It makes a great topping for ice cream


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh ick, awful thought while drinking my first coffee of the morning.


----------

